# Songs to run lights and sirens by



## Frozennoodle (Mar 12, 2011)

You have the lights going the sirens roaring and you're rocking and rolling.  What song is on the radio? B)

NSFW language Ridin' Dirty


----------



## 605medic (Mar 12, 2011)

Staying Alive or Another One Bites the Dust.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably nothing, because we've turned it down to minimize distractions while driving code and trying to listed to the radio traffic.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Mar 12, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Probably nothing, because we've turned it down to minimize distractions while driving code and trying to listed to the radio traffic.



I knew I as going to get something like that.  Realistically blaring anything driving lights and sirens is retarded.  Hypothetically, it's awesome.  Pick your song, sir.


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Mar 12, 2011)

Knock, knock, knocking on heavens door!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tmc8rJgxUI


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 12, 2011)

Hotel California.  Or anything else by the eagles.

Also, I had a good time with Uncle Cracker back when they were cool.  "Follow me and everything is all right..."


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 12, 2011)

So many to choose from...


"See you on the other side"

Ozzy

or maybe...

"Hammer to fall"

Queen.


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 12, 2011)

Alive by Pearl Jam or perhaps Don't Panic by Coldplay


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been told I can no longer drive Code 3 listening to "Conflict" by Disturbed.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 12, 2011)

Move :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, Get out the way - Ludacris.

Obviously *NSFW*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've been told I can no longer drive Code 3 listening to "Conflict" by Disturbed.



hahaha. i listen to that song when i go offroading


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Move :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, Get out the way - Ludacris.
> 
> Obviously *NSFW*



HAHAHA I was so going to say this. But bit my tongue. lol


----------



## calebsheltonmed23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Danger Zone by Kenny Loggins!  B)  I love Top Gun.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

Something along the lines of this...


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Something along the lines of this...



Not cool. :glare:


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2011)

Frozennoodle said:


> NSFW language Ridin' Dirty




That song always makes me think of this (which is actually safe for work):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK_CKtYCRIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 12, 2011)

General:

"Panama" by Van Halen 

"Tush" by ZZ Top

"All Along The Watchtower" by Hendrix

"Faint" by Linkin Park

Days I'm feelin a bit crispy:

"What's the Frequency Kenneth" by R.E.M.

Certain adresses in our district where we need lift assist:

"Fat Bottom Girls" by Queen

B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 12, 2011)

"I love you, you love me"-- Barney


Go ahead and tell ME that doesn't get the blood pumping!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

Emma said:


> That song always makes me think of this (which is actually safe for work):
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK_CKtYCRIc[/YOUTUBE]



I see you that, and raise you a...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I see you that, and raise you a...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw[/YOUTUBE]



ooh i think he got you there emma


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 12, 2011)

night train- guns & roses
kick start my heart - motley crue


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> ooh i think he got you there emma




lol, yep. +1 for JPINFV.B)


----------



## goodgrief (Mar 13, 2011)

Crazy Train Ozzy


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> HAHAHA I was so going to say this. But bit my tongue. lol



Yeah. I've never heard the entire song until I posted it, but the chorus is fitting for a L&S song. lol


----------



## Medic One (Mar 13, 2011)

The Mr. Magoo cartoon theme when working with certain people and I can't drive 55 when working at the race track. 


Michael - "Medic One"
FF/Paramedic, EMS-Instructor
Pace / Medical Car Driver Lime Rock Park


----------



## exodus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miley Cyrus... No joke, I've done it a few times XD


----------



## clibb (Mar 13, 2011)

I am NOT allowed to listen to Linkin Park or ACDC while driving Code 3. I guess I up my speed limit by at least 10 MPH than I regularly would drive when they aren't playing on the radio. For some reason those two bands get me really pumped. 
"No woman, no cry" is a good one to play, haha.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 13, 2011)

"I'm Shipping up to Boston" - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 13, 2011)

Breathe by Prodigy seems appropriate.


----------



## Medic One (Mar 13, 2011)

Another one is TB Sheets by Van Morrison


Michael - "Medic One"
FF/Paramedic, EMS-Instructor
Pace / Medical Car Driver Lime Rock Park


----------



## dmc2007 (Mar 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Move :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, Get out the way - Ludacris.
> 
> Obviously *NSFW*



I personally think it should be siren tone.  I might just have to write a letter to Whelen.


----------



## IrightI (Mar 16, 2011)

Diamond Eyes by Deftones. B)


----------



## IrightI (Mar 16, 2011)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Joe (Mar 16, 2011)

oops


----------



## Joe (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9v76iX5D-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

"This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants including: [Low Profile Records], [Low Profile Records], [Low Profile Records]"

That's different.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> "This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants including: [Low Profile Records], [Low Profile Records], [Low Profile Records]"
> 
> That's different.



haha i just listened to it 20 min ago


----------



## slb862 (Mar 17, 2011)

We are the Champions

and 

Ridin the Storm out


----------



## Joe (Mar 17, 2011)

Go figure... the one time I post a video.oh well its still a good song


----------



## Bullets (Mar 17, 2011)

life in the fast lane-Eagles

Runaway-Bonjovi

Thunder Road-The Boss


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

Living Dead Girl (The Subliminal Seduction Remix) off of American Made Music to Strip By

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw4incPAhP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 18G (Mar 17, 2011)

This...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjeynq-kP38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 17, 2011)

It isn't exactly a playlist for lights and sirens, but I once made a playlist for running psychiatric transfers with a private ambulance company.

The name of the playlist is "Full Moon Fever" and contains the following songs:

You're Crazy - Guns n' Roses (from Appetite for Destruction)
Lost Yo Mind - Beyoncé
Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals
Crazy - Seal
Stone Cold Crazy - Queen
Crazy World - Scorpions
Brain Damage - Pink Floyd
Psycho - Puddle of Mudd
You're Crazy - Guns n' Roses (from GNR Lies, a very different version from the other version)
Stone Cole Crazy - Metallica
The Loco-Motion - Grand Funk Railroad (not strictly about being crazy, but they say "loco" in it a lot)
I Wanna Be Sedated - Ramones
Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica
Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider
Crazy - Aerosmith
Psycho Man - Ozzy Osbourne
Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
Crazy B*tch - Buckcherry
...and the absolute best song for teenage girls who attempted suicide: If You Don't Love Me (I'll Kill Myself), by Pete Droge

For the record, I never actually played this playlist with a psychiatric patient on board.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Mar 17, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> I personally think it should be siren tone.  I might just have to write a letter to Whelen.



Win.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 17, 2011)

brace yourself...dubstep

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## samiam (Mar 19, 2011)

eye of the tiger


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmm...so many choices...

Gimme 8 more seconds by Toby Keith
Emergency by Paramore
Life is a Highway (any version)
Hot Rod Lincoln by Commander Cody and His Lost Airmen
The Letter by The Boxtops
Rodeo, Fever, or Ireland by Garth Brooks
Me And My Gang by Rascal Flatts
ANYTHING by Shinedown or Skillet........
Copperhead Road by Steve Earle
Artist in the Ambulance-Thrice
Fireproof-Pillar....

That's just the main ones...I could go on all night.....


----------



## medicRob (Mar 23, 2011)

I changed my mind because I realized I forgot the most perfect song ever. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMJIc9USE2U[/YOUTUBE]

Got the ambulances, the awesome guitar riffs, car crash, ghost... everything.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I changed my mind because I realized I forgot the most perfect song ever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMJIc9USE2U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Got the ambulances, the awesome guitar riffs, car crash, ghost... everything.



I really, really wish I could watch youtube videos while here at work........it would be so much better than wondering what everyone has posted and realizing I won't know till I get home....


----------



## shockadvised89 (Mar 23, 2011)

some of this should get you going!! lol

Prodigy-Take Me To The Hospital
Thomas Giles-Medic
Faith No More-We Care A Lot
Muse-Knights Of Cydonia
Tricky-Hell Is Around The Corner
Van Halen-Humans Being
White Rabbits-Percussion Gun
Band Of Skulls-I Know What I Am
Mushroomhead-Crazy (Seal cover)
Ram Jam-Black Betty
The Raconteurs-Steady, As She Goes
Queens Of The Stone Age-No One Knows
Hank Williams III-Pills I Took
P.O.D.-Alive
Lostprophets-Shinobi Vs. Dragon Ninja
2 Unlimited-Get Ready For This (lol)
Metallica-For Whom The Bell Tolls
MGMT-Flash Delirium
Bon Jovi-Wanted Dead Or Alive
Lou Barlow-Gravitate
Harvey Danger-Flagpole Sitta
Kaizer's Orchestra-Knekker Deg Til Sist
Jane's Addiction-Just Because
Depeche Mode-Wrong
Cold War Kids-Hang Me Up To Dry
Limp Bizkit-Take A Look Around
Weird Al Yankovic-Another One Rides The Bus


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Darude - Sandstorm.


----------



## firetender (Mar 24, 2011)

*Try it, you'll like it!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRJKOtM-onM


----------



## fast65 (Mar 24, 2011)

Emergency-Paramore
Somebody Told Me-The Killers
Kids-MGMT (a bit of an odd one) 
Dashboard-Modest Mouse
Time is Running Out-Muse
Another one by MGMT
Kickstart my Heart-Motley Crue


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Emergency-Paramore
> Somebody Told Me-The Killers



The Killers Rock!


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I changed my mind because I realized I forgot the most perfect song ever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMJIc9USE2U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Got the ambulances, the awesome guitar riffs, car crash, ghost... everything.



FTW. Saw them on their 1st west coast tour. Love Brand New.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> The Killers Rock!


Agreed, I love The Killers!


----------



## palmer1121 (Mar 25, 2011)

Korn Coming Undone


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nothing like rolling code to the Super Mario Brothers theme though...


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Justin Bieber is pretty cool too...nothing like checking enroute/on-scene with dispatch with ''baby, baby, baby oooooo, like baby, baby, baby ooooooh, blaring in the background...LOL


----------



## Combat_Medic (Mar 28, 2011)

My first code... I jumped in the back assiting our ALS crew.  CPR in progress.  Medics partner (which I hadn't met yet) jumps up front and yells back what we listen to?  Medic: "the usual code track".  Next thing I know we are blasting to the ER singing "hes not going to make it" with twisted sister blasting.


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 28, 2011)

Just whatever's on the radio.  We normally don't have any radio traffic to worry about unless it's an MVC (and even where I am, that's rare seeing as no one seems to believe in radio updates).


----------



## emt1967-09 (Mar 28, 2011)

rob zombie "dragula"


----------



## Rotor Talker (Mar 28, 2011)

*Couple of more*

Meat Loaf - "Bat out of Hell", classic

Used to make paramedic students do CPR to "Ballad of the Green Berets",either on tape (told you I was old), or we all sang it, now it's "Stayin Alive"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's another awesome, non-RickRoll song to go by...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Here's another awesome, non-RickRoll song to go by...



JP, I may have to break your ability to post links  :wacko:


----------



## nemedic (Mar 28, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't believe anyone listed the following yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE - Another One Bites the Dust - Queen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3b9gOtQoq4 - Staying Alive - The Bee Gees


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rotor Talker said:


> Meat Loaf - "Bat out of Hell", classic
> 
> Used to make paramedic students do CPR to "Ballad of the Green Berets",either on tape (told you I was old), or we all sang it, now it's "Stayin Alive"





nemedic said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't believe anyone listed the following yet:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE - Another One Bites the Dust - Queen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3b9gOtQoq4 - Staying Alive - The Bee Gees


Staying alive was mentioned earlier, so consider yourself corrected.


----------



## nemedic (Mar 28, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't believe anyone listed the following yet:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE - Another One Bites the Dust - Queen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3b9gOtQoq4 - Staying Alive - The Bee Gees


Also, Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9XKVTNs1g4

Riot - Three Days Grace http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtjUc5GXY3E

Your Spirit's Alive - Dropkick Murphys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCjMpKqCXZQ


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 27, 2011)

Bumped thread cause my coworker were just talking about it:

Sean kingston - fire burning on the dancefloor 

... just played and thought it was another one to add to the list.

Also there's

Swedish House Mafia - Save the World


----------



## tssemt2010 (Nov 27, 2011)

hustle hard by rick ross and ace hood always seems to come on the radio when were running emergency traffic, tupac is second in line though


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 27, 2011)

This... but over the PA system... make sure to wear hearing protection


----------



## tssemt2010 (Nov 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> This... but over the PA system... make sure to wear hearing protection



some has the beiber fever


----------



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQO7OcEhyhY[/YOUTUBE]

Lol, When people won't move out your way while going code three, Wachu gonna do?


----------



## northernnhmedic (Nov 27, 2011)

Not a rock song, but how about "We Didnt Start The Fire" by Billy Joel when heading to a fire standby?


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 27, 2011)

A Last Illusion - Trans Siberian Orchestra

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWXWSZ6w2uI[/YOUTUBE]

I have to watch my speed when listening to it in the car.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 28, 2011)

*The Who's "I Can See For Miles"*

Also being the theme song for every t-boned driver who didn't use the stop sign as intended.

Hint hint.


----------



## HelloChello (Nov 29, 2011)

The Artist in the Ambulance - Thrice

Lyrics are good...the guy's singing is meh. <_<


----------



## jkrewko (Nov 29, 2011)

black flag " my war "


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2011)

HelloChello said:


> The Artist in the Ambulance - Thrice
> 
> Lyrics are good...the guy's singing is meh. <_<



good song


----------



## mammikoura (Nov 30, 2011)

another one bites the dust!


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 30, 2011)

So is "Don't Fear the Reaper" a poor choice for a hospice transfer?


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 30, 2011)

The Forrest Gump soundtrack awesome vietnam era music.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep hope alive by Crystal Method

White rabbit by Jefferson Airplane


----------



## MMiz (Nov 30, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> The Forrest Gump soundtrack awesome vietnam era music.


*Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son*


----------



## JDub (Nov 30, 2011)

Sabotage - Beastie Boys
Back in Black - AC/DC
Ibitsu - Boris (I don't think anyone could go slow listening to this song.)


----------



## Jimmy29687 (Dec 1, 2011)

My Hoopty-Mix a Lot


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 2, 2011)

my partner played Stairway to Heaven the other day with a sub acute patient.... that was pretty bad


----------



## Napkins (Dec 2, 2011)

There is nothing better than working a code and yelling up front, " blast some Biggie."


----------



## flyfisher151 (Dec 2, 2011)

For Whom the Bell Tolls.....Metallica


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

My partner likes to turn up nig--- in Paris when he runs l/s. Something energetic about the song. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Dec 7, 2011)

JDub said:


> Sabotage - Beastie Boys
> Back in Black - AC/DC



I have to agree, Back in Black is the best.  I used to listen to it on my way to te gym.


----------



## Thriceknight (Dec 10, 2011)

*my code 3 tracklist! lmao*

"Artist in the Ambulance" by Thrice

"Fuel" by Metallica

"Wrath Upon Ourselves" by As I Lay Dying

:rofl:


----------



## gw812 (Jul 6, 2012)

Diamond Eyes by Shinedown

Hell, almost anything by Shinedown...


----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Bullets (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok i see a theme, you guys listen to mostly rock...Lets get some EDM up in here
 (Song, Artist)

Loca People-Sak Noel
We Own The Night-Tiesto
Pursuit of Happiness-Kid Cudi & Steve Aoki
Call on Me-Eric Prydz
Spectrum-Zedd
Head Will Roll-Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Istanbul-Milan And Phoenix


----------



## heresay (Feb 10, 2013)

All That Remains- This Calling

DJ Khaled- Take it to the Head


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Ok i see a theme, you guys listen to mostly rock...Lets get some EDM up in here
> (Song, Artist)
> 
> Loca People-Sak Noel
> ...



I can dig it.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 10, 2013)

Greyhound by swedish house mafia


----------



## Quackers (Feb 10, 2013)

I personally liked the laid back songs rolling code 3 Young, Wild & Free:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjpuU1Yk5Z8


----------



## bahnrokt (Feb 11, 2013)

Quackers said:


> I personally liked the laid back songs rolling code 3 Young, Wild & Free:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjpuU1Yk5Z8



I like to take it a step beyond that and play Ice Cream truck music over the rigs PA. Its great fun when you post by the town park on a sunny Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 111111111111111101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lights Ellie Goulding ftw


----------



## SeanEddy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a total square when it comes to this. No radio, no distractions when driving code. Get me there safe and get me home alive.


----------



## nemedic (Feb 12, 2013)

Lots of good ideas, here's my addition:

Heaven Nor Hell - Volbeat


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2013)

SeanEddy said:


> I'm a total square when it comes to this. No radio, no distractions when driving code. Get me there safe and get me home alive.



Same here.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> SeanEddy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a total square when it comes to this. No radio, no distractions when driving code. Get me there safe and get me home alive.
> ...




See bellow, now pick a song damn it!



Frozennoodle said:


> Aidey said:
> 
> 
> > Probably nothing, because we've turned it down to minimize distractions while driving code and trying to listed to the radio traffic.
> ...


----------

